# Can I fit any sand dwellers in a std 29 gallon tank?



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

My 6 year old son has a standard 29 gallon tank. The footprint is 30in long x 12in wide and it is 18in tall or 76cm x 30cm x 46cm. I was wondering if there are any Sand-dwellars that I could put in there for him? I would want a specie only tank and for them to spawn. I was hoping for maybe a trio of something. Are there any suggestions out there or is his tank just to small? Any personal experience or help would be appreciated.

Thanks, Todd.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

There are really only two species I would try in this tank.

Xenotilapia spilopterus and Xenotilapia flavipinnis

Both are great ... and a bit hardier than most of them.

Stick with six of them and just let them be in there. Should be a very nice tank.

I kept Xenotilapia spilopterus in the same sized tank years ago. They bred for me and it was one of my fav. tanks.

Keep in mind... these are sensitive fish. Not sure a six year old child could keep them alive. But, if you are doing the water changes there might not be any issues.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

What do you mean by sand dweller? Do you mean sand-sifter? Then no, most sand sifters require a much longer tank. If you mean cichlids that won't hide in the rocks all day, then yes, there are several species that would do well in a 29 gallon tank.

First thought would be shell-dwellers. L. multifaciatus (multies) would form a large breeding colony, and they spend quite a bit of time swimming in open water.

Rock-dwellers that would do well and be relatively active would be the julidochromis or brichardi. Since you are asking about a species-only set up, you can look through most of the Neolamprologus species and find something.

HTH...


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Longstocking. I will do some searches on here for those Xeno's to gather more info. Yes, I do the water changes, he does the feeding.

Triscuit: yes I am talking Sand-sifters. Currently my son is keeping Multies in his tank right now. He's been asking for something different and the Multies are very plentiful in this area and are hard to find people to take them. Just looking for something that might work for him.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Ahh, got it. :thumb:

Sarah, I know you've kept lots of xenos, but I'm surprised that you'd suggest the flavipinnis for such a small tank. I kept mine in a 29 for quarantine, and they were miserable! So was I... they were constantly ramming the glass and jumping. :x 

Even in my 40-long (48") they have been spastic. Is my group just particularly weird?


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

A tad.... a lot depends on if they are wild or TR. I would NOT try wilds in this size of tank. If they grow up in the tank they typically do fine. If they are down sized they wouldnt' do well either.

I doubt Qaddiction is going with wilds since it's his childs tank.

Keep in mind... I'm not all knowing ( wish I was ) :lol: You might have a totally different experence.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

your not all knowing but you know alot more then some people :wink: (wishing i can have that much exp. with tangs)

but im going for a really similar tank. mine is just a bit bigger (36")
was gonna keep dwarf cyps with the flavipinnis.

just a question, will the xenos be in with the multies too? im pretty sure xeno's will lose against multies for the floor.

is there that much difference between wilds and not wilds for a set up?


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

Your right Longstocking. I will be getting tank raised for him. I pretty much take care of them except the feeding, but it will definitely be tank raised fish. If and when I come across some!

The multies will be removed if I come across some xeno's. I'll just place some rocks in the back part of the tank for the xeno's and remove the shell bed.

I currently have a pair of adult Bathyphilis and 6 juvie Flavipinnis. However, I was looking for another species. If I find some I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Huge difference in Xenos in terms of if they are TR or wild.

Tank raised are A LOT easier. Less sensitive, easier to feed, not as jumpy.... and on and on and on.

I love Xenos and jump on the chance to get TR. I don't jump at wilds.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I traded for my group of xenos and so don't really know the history. However, I believe the previous guy said TR, and I have no reason to doubt him. But it's interesting that Sarah mentioned down-sizing. He kept them in a 6 ft tank.

I don't think he had an easy time breeding them, so maybe that's why I got such a good deal. :roll: I've recently moved the tank to a place that gets a lot less night time traffic, in hopes of lessening the jumpiness. In otherwords, not between people and the bathroom! Maybe that'll help you chose where in your son's room the tank should be.

Multies! Jeepers, aren't you 14 years old? It won't be long before you have more experience than I do! :lol:


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

15 in a few months 
need to try out as much tangs as i can  
*** heard people say sandsifters are pretty demanding and are fussy over the quality of water and such. just wanted to see how hard they are. but they sure are pretty!

so they dont like alot of people going by? the tanks in the kitchen(lots of people go by it) 
no lids either. stupid lids wont fit. but *** never had a cyp jump on me(or paracyps)

What about lighting? less light better?

i dont think i should ruin the thread by asking my questions.. :x


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Another option might be Asprotilapia leptura.
I kept these for a brief moment in time. Nice fish! Stunning purple colors. The picture in the profiles doesn't do them any justice. You'd have to keep them as a pair in your tank but I have seen it done. Start with 6 and then remove the rest.

Less light the better.

Keep a lid on the tank, they are worse than Paracyps and Cyp in terms of jumping.

They need less traffic.


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

I was thinking of putting some leptura in my 120 with a pair of Eretmodus Cynostictus and some Ventralis. I never thought of them in the 29. I think my first try will be the Xeno. Thanks for the suggestions. If the xeno's dont work I can find room for them in one of my other tanks.

What about Bathyphilis? Do you think I could put a trio of them in the 29?

Thanks, Todd.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I really don't know as I haven't kept them or seen them in person.

I would think they might work out but I don't want to say "yes" as I really don't know. The article in the library makes me think it should work.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

well now *** got some xenotilapia bathyphilus 
their really shy right now but the good thing is, they werent picky about eating.

so i can say their not picky eaters. *** had them for less then 24hours (got them today at like 1 or 2pm)

mine are all 1.5-2ish inches. going to stock the 35G with some dwarf cyps for dithers.

the tank looks really empty and from konings book(tanganyikan cichlids in their natural habitat)
they grow roughly 4inches. i think a small group can maybe work out in a 30" tank.

from ad's book, there seems to be 2 varieties of bathyphilus. 
i think it was one from isanga and one from burundi.

i mean, *** had them for less then 24hours and their already so fun to watch! got one with a bad eye(got hit in the eye) and hes the best out of them all!

you can try them in the 29G, and since you have multiple tanks, you got a back up plan. so if something goes wrong, you put them in a larger tank. IMO, go for it :thumb: but keep us updated


----------



## cdarminio (Mar 29, 2015)

I am currently keeping 6 X spilopterus in a 29 gal. I got them less than a week ago and two have already paired up and have begun defending a small rocky area. X Spilopterus actually spend most of their time in the middle of the water, coming down for a few mouthfuls of sand. They are also ravenous eaters!

I was wondering if it's feasible to keep a small peaceful shell dweller with them. Maybe brevis or calliuris? I'd only keep a single pair or trio (not a large group). I was also considering Sumbu dwarfs, but not sure how aggressive these would be.


----------

